# Seminar CE-Zeichen



## TimoK (27 August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer kann mir Seminare zum Thema CE-Kennzeichnung, wesentliche Änderung von Maschinen, etc. nennen?
Ideal wäre das ganze in NRW, Deutschlandweit ist aber auch nicht so das Problem.

Besten Dank!

Gruss
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2008)

Seminare zum Thema CE beim Tüv Rheinland:

CE-Konformitätsverfahren

Betriebsanleitungen (CE-konform)

Technische Dokumentation und Organisation des CE-Prozesses

Grundlagen der CE-Kennzeichnung

Ausbildung zum CE-Beauftragten (LGA)


----------



## INST (1 September 2008)

*CE - Schulungen*

Hallo,

wir waren schon bei Seminaren der Fa. IBF. Die Seminare sind vorwiegend in Süddeutschland, die Firma selber kommt aus Österreich.
IBF macht alles um die CE - Kennzeichnung u. a. Software, Seminare und machen einen super Eindruck.
www.ibf.at

Gruß
INST


----------

